# 75774?    ?(CPT Assistant)?



## chembree (Jun 3, 2009)

I know 75774 says it is for Angiography but someone told me it can be used for venography also. Does anyone know if this is true?

I would love to know what CPT Assistant says about this also if anyone has the archives!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 3, 2009)

SIR and Z-health books show that 75774 is listed under the arterial system, with no additional selective under the venous system.  I can't recall ever using that code on a venous study.


----------



## chembree (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks, 

What is confusing to me is the CPT book says, "for catheterizations, see codes 36215-36248" which are all arterial codes and then it says angiography and does not mention venography. The person who said to use it for venography is a very reputable person but I am having a hard time understanding it.


----------



## dhuston (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know of any place you'll find in writing that you can use it for venography but multiple very reputable people have said they would use it for multiple vessels in the same venous family.  They've also said they expect to have to appeal it by saying the description says angiography which is for arteries or veins (and yes so do the other angiogram codes that we know are for arteries only) but what else can you do?  The doc deserves to be paid for each venogram he does just like each arteriogram.

I've heard 75774 called "the code of last resort".

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## MLS2 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have had cases where I did use the 75774 for an additional venous selection, and with an appeal and physician letter got it paid.  It's pretty much payer dependent.  The physician included in his letter that it was an additional "blood vessel" in a venous family.  An "angiogram" can be venous or arterial.


----------

